# Possible new world record RM Bighorn



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My neighbor took what might be a new world record RM bighorn in Montana last week. For obvious reasons I can't post any pics, but let me tell you, it is one huge ram. Just picking up the skull and horn made me grunt, it was about 50 pounds! I'm not sure how much it will lose during the drying period, but right now it's right there with the world-record. Regardless, it is an amazing ram. I'll post details and pics when I can.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

So, what are the "obvious" reasons you cannot post pics? Because, at least for me, they ain't so obvious...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If it was a guided hunt, the guide may own the rights to any pictures for advertising - depending on the contract that was signed. Not a big deal. Pictures of record book animals eventually show up. 

I know Montana has been growing some really large rams. Was this one from the Missouri Breaks? An article in Montana Outdoors magazine earlier this year noted that they figured to get a new world record in the next year or two.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> So, what are the "obvious" reasons you cannot post pics? Because, at least for me, they ain't so obvious...


The simple fact of not owning the pics nor the rights and being a record, a potential deal with a magazine restricting distribution of the story and pics???


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The guides...the ones that are the actual "hunters" should own everything. The idea of giving the "shooter" anything but marginal attention is ludicrous. Maybe it's time to start putting an asterisk next to the name of the "shooters" in the record books, and listing the guides service as the actual "hunters"...makes more sense to me. 
P.S. these are general statments and my not apply in this case since we do not know at this point if a guides service was imployed to actually do the hunting as was the case with some recent "world records" :roll:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> If it was a guided hunt, the guide may own the rights to any pictures for advertising - depending on the contract that was signed. Not a big deal.


I would think it is a big deal...if I were the hunter. I guess that is just another reason not to use a guide...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> The guides...the ones that are the actual "hunters" should own everything. The idea of giving the "shooter" anything but marginal attention is ludicrous. Maybe it's time to start putting an asterisk next to the name of the "shooters" in the record books, and listing the guides service as the actual "hunters"...makes more sense to me.
> P.S. these are general statments and my not apply in this case since we do not know at this point if a guides service was imployed to actually do the hunting as was the case with some recent "world records" :roll:


I bet you want them drug tested for steroids also!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > So, what are the "obvious" reasons you cannot post pics? Because, at least for me, they ain't so obvious...
> ...


Huge is right on. I'll get pics and post them as soon as I can. But I'm not sure how soon that will be. After seeing it, I was pretty stoked and had to post this just for the release.

This was not a guided hunt. It was taken by a great hunter and a great person. He's also the most knowledgeable person on big-game hunting I've ever met.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Good for him! I would love to finally draw a tag!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> This was not a guided hunt. It was taken by a great hunter and a great person. He's also the most knowledgeable person on big-game hunting I've ever met.


Awesome! He isn't an electrician is he? Just curious if it is a hardcore RM hunter that I know.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

No, sorry.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> This was not a guided hunt. It was taken by a great hunter and a great person. He's also the most knowledgeable person on big-game hunting I've ever met.


Great, great great!!!

I am so sick of world records going to people that do nothing much more than answer a phone call, hop on a plane, get picked up at the airport, driven out to the killing grounds, and blasting the animal!

Once again, congratulations, and I hope it is a world record, the man sounds like a a real "hunter"! Most of us are looking forward to seeing the pic's and hearing the tale.


----------

